# "Q-Ganza"



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Since the well promoted but highly to-be unattended SmokeStock 2005 went down in flames, I was able to salvage this June 4th weekend with the help of some fellow Q brothas!!

Woodman, Kloset BBQR and Uncle Bubba have formed a competiton BBQ team and will be competing in a few cook-offs this coming summer.  In preperation for those events, Woodman and his team thought it would be a good idea to have a "mock event" where they would go off-site (my house) and trial a real time event.  

Starting at Noon on Saturday chicken will be due, and every half hour after that a new meat is due.  In total, they will be presenting chicken, sausage, pork butts, ribs and briskets.  I will supply the baked beans, slaw and bbq sauces.  

It promises to feed 30 or so people so the neighbors have been recrutied to help out with the eating part.  Also, invites to WhitePine and Smokein' have been delt if they are interested in coming.  Actually, Smokein' will be there for sure as he lives right across the street from me!!  

I will be taking a photo journal of the event and will post it sometime on Sunday along with a write up!

*Let Q-Ganza begin!!!*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2005)

Excellent idea and a LOT OF FUN!  Need a practice judge?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Excellent idea and a LOT OF FUN!  Need a practice judge?



Heck yeah, Captain, come on down and bring that camera crew with you.

I'm cooking three briskets, one flat, two whole (one choice, one prime, thanks to Uncle Bubba).  At least we'll be able to put this debate to rest regarding differences between grades of brisket.

Thanks Greg, for hosting the event!

Kloset


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy to share my driveway!!


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, if you boys didn't live _'half way to Canada' _that would have been fun to be at.


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 4, 2005)

We're still waitin' for the pics Greg!  I hungry! =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, we won! Every category! We arrived at about 7:00 last night. Got the whole shebang setpup by 9:00. had the briskets and butts on by then too! Gregs charming better half made us a feast of spaghetti and meatballs which we smothered with grated cheese. Oh, I forgot about the fun I had backing that thing into Greg's drive   :-(   ! We smoked some steelhead trout for Greg's daddy in law! It was pretty good! Briskets kinda plateaued and then receded aroung 3:00 am. Uncle Bubba and Greg were out by then but I made it till 4:30 until I got an hour of shuteye!
We burned alot of the chicken on Smokein's Weber Kettle. My fault. We managed to salvage 6 rather good thighs! Ribs were dicy. We learned that we need MUCH more lettuce! My new "secret ingredient" in my BBQ sauce was a hit! Butt's were too done to slice as Uncle Bubba wanted but good just as well. Pulled beautrifully! Kloset turned in a great brisket and his specialty---burnt ends! The neighborhhod was gracious and greatful that we were there! A couple of folks stopped and thought we were a garage sale! It was cool to sit up all night and have pure adrenaline (and Starbuck's coffee) keep you going! It has been years since I have done that!
 We cooked a bacon, potato , and double  yolk egg breakfast and had Kloset's "Bubba Sauce" (Eastern Carolina Vinegar Sauce) on our breakfast. Smokein hung with us most of the day too! I think he wants a pit! :!: The pit was filthy but we got everything dismantled and vacated by 3:00 pm, stopped at the carwash and blasted everything off and I was home by 4:00 putting everything away. I blasted the gas in the Klose for an hour and took her up yo 350 deg to dry her out! Cleaned out the coolers, showered, got a root beer float at the corner custard stand. Now I'm posting this! Alot of fun we had! Alot of fun! Woodrow


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2005)

Quit having fun without me you stinkin bastards!  Did you read about the day I had in the GD section?

Is the tongue on that trailor short or long?  I've got a short one on mine and I refuse to back it more than 2 feet!

Second, whats the secret ingrediant?  You might as well tell us now since everyone who cooked with you is getting ready to spill the beans!  


Finally, am I to understand you put a vinegar sauce on eggs and bacon?
Now I've heard everything!  I drink the stuff during the day, but dang if i ever heard about that!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 4, 2005)

It was good, I swear! What is tabasco but vinegar and peppers? My sauce secret? Texas Pepper Jelly Pineapple Habanero  1 part; my standard red sauce, two parts! (+ 1/2 shot of Sauza Tre Generations Anejo Reposado!)
ROCK ON!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, I was going to post the write-up but Woddie got to it before me.  So, I will dispatch with the pics soon!

I would like to say this...Q brothas are like no other friends.  Woodman, Kloset and Uncle Bubba took the hit on the cost of the meat and everything minus dinner Friday night and some sides and misc. stuff I picked up throughout the day Friday and Saturday.  They invested a lot of money for this project and didn't ask for anything in return...just to eat...and we did!!  How many friends would do that???  These guys are great!!

I hope to make "*Q-Ganza*" a yearly thing but time will tell.  

Thanks to Woodman, Kloset and Uncle Bubba for a _*GREAT *_time! * It was AWESOME!!* =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>   

Q-GANZA PICS  Be sure to choose *Q-Ganza*!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey who were all those fat guys in those pics?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 4, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey who were all those fat guys in those pics?




Not me!!


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey Woody - Nice rig there!  but those gold/yellow plaid bermudas have got to go! :lmao:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 5, 2005)

NO WAY MIKE! They are rapidly becoming my trademarks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2005)

I think good q is your trademark...congrats on a great cook and good luck in the comps.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2005)

Man, that looked fun!  One complaint.. That pit is WAY to clean !  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!  What a great time.  Thanks to Greg and his wife for the hospitality and and the great spags Friday night.  Couldn't have asked for better weather which means it'll probably pour at Michigan.  I think all the meats came out great with the exception of the sausage which was more or less an afterthought anyways.  Dave's chicken was good with the "secret sauce".  His ribs were tasty but we learned to be more careful in the selection phase for contest meats...especially ribs.  He didn't pull the membrane on one and it was our 1st choice for turn in.  Membrane was unusually thin and transparent.  Dallas's briskets turned out really good despite the near war between him and Dave on spritzing. javascript:emoticon(':-X')
Mad I thought I was going to have to kick BOTH their asses to get them back in line.  Not really but that sounded good. lol.   My pork butts came out pretty good but would have like to have been able to present some slices but was unable to as the butts were pulled off at 200 and we were in too much of a hurry to allow it to rest adequately for slicing.  Pulled really nice with good texture and flavor.  We did learn we all need to be involved in the total prep phase for presentation.  We were a little scattered when it came time for pulling meats and trimming them.  That's why we practiced though.  Plus, actual contest conditions will make you pick up your game too.  Dave's shorts _were_ quite homosexual and 50's-ish.  I felt really bad(not really but..) when Dave was shoveling ashes out of his Klose into the pan on Greg's WSM.  I think Greg will forever need counseling. (see picture of Dave doing this, what a look of conceit..lol)  Dallas was a real trooper as he stayed up the entire time with the exception of a few cat naps in my "big guy" chair.  They're really nice if you are a big guy.  Do a search on "big guy chair"...more room, more capacity, drink holder...  Great time though.  Thanks to all and I hope everyone who ate enjoyed it as much as we did making it.
Uncle Bubba Out.
p.s. I have more pics I'll send to Greg so he can post =D>  :-X  :-X


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 5, 2005)

Q'ganza was Q'tastic.  Had a terrific time cooking on Texas Hottie 2.  I was having flashbacks of the Odd Couple as Woody Underwood was constantly trailing behind me, Kloset Madison cleaing and polishing Texas Hottie 2   :grin: Just kidding Woody, you can't be too safe when it comes to cooking.  

I had a great time meeting the Rempe's and their friends and neighbors.  Just a super group of people.  Smokein, we expect to see you posting.  Thanks for sharing you're Blue Weber Grill with us and we enjoyed your company! Greg, please pass on our thanks to your wife for taking care of us all.  Loved that spaghetti and chocolate cake.

Best part of the entire weekend was just getting together with the Q brothers, shooting the breeze over a 24 hour period, pulling that all nighter, listening to that creapy radio show about ghosts, and alien abductions at three in the morning, and meeting new people and friends and watching that look in their eyes as they sincerely enjoyed a great barbecue day and what will hope become a BBQ-4-U tradition.  Hope to see you all next year and that includes you fat guys too (never trust a skinny BBQ'r) or as I prefer to refer to myself as the Adonis'ly challenged :grin: 

Don't worry Woody, your secret sauce ingredient is safe with me. Mmmm's the word!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2005)

ROFL!   That radio show sounds dumb in the daytime, but at night it's gets scary.  Creeps me out sometimes.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics Greg! I'm glad all you guys had a great time. Woody, those shorts have to go....homosexual is an understatement   #-o


----------

